# Anyone used MEGAZORB bedding? Good bad??



## nikCscott (27 June 2011)

As in the title- looking for cost effective bedding and thinking of trying wood chips as my boy is really messy in a straw bed.

or ECOWOOD bedding

And reviews?


----------



## L&M (27 June 2011)

I had a livery client who used Megazorb. It looks and acts quite like cat litter, but for deep littering found that it got very wet and smelly unless topped up every couple of days -therefore it ended up being quite an expensive option.

Mine are deep littered on basic shavings and find that works well, and only use 1 bale a week to top up per horse.

If you search on here a lot of people also seem to like the wood pellets, which are also meant to be very economical.


----------



## peanut (27 June 2011)

Megazorb is like clumping cat litter!  It's quite an expensive option for a full bed but useful for putting in the areas where a horse wees so that it doesn't soak the entire bed.


----------



## Spyda (27 June 2011)

I used Megazorb Original a couple of years ago, over rubber mats (but as a 'full' bed).

It was 'okay'. I found it rather light, so prone to moving around more than I like and leaving holes in the bed - even when laid fairly deep. When wet I found it stuck to the rubber matting and was time consuming to sweep the floor really clean. Little grumbles, but enough that I didn't continue with it and switched back to shavings with straw over the top. It's okay, but I wouldn't go out of my way to use it again. Just _my_ opinion though


----------



## Wagtail (27 June 2011)

It's brilliant. Easy to use and only 5 minutes a stable to muck out. However, I use it on rubber matting and only a 2 - 3 sacks down at once. I take out all the poos and the worst wet every day. I would never go back to shavings. I would not use it to deep litter though.


----------



## Vetwrap (27 June 2011)

I used to use it before moving to an all inclusive yard.  It was brilliant and even with a relatively messy gelding, it took about 5 minutes to do a complete muck out.  Due to the fact that it is so absorbant, the wet was very easy to take out and the amount taken out was much less than it had been on shavings.  Wastage was very much reduced and I used to muck out two big hunters in one small barrow.

Topping up was 1 bag per stable per week, max - used 8 bags to start each stable.  We had rubber matting and the stables never smelled.

I really rated it - and at the time I was able to buy a pallet for the ridiculous price of about £220 - which worked out to about £3.67 per bag.

At the end of the day, it is what you can get on with.  I liked shavings, but I preferred this!


----------



## nikCscott (27 June 2011)

Thank you- I'm moving livery but hopefully in 12 month we will be buying our own place so will go for the rubber matting option then but in the short term i don't think i'll recoup the cost quick enough and can't be bothered with moving them.

I won't be deep littering so hopefully won't encounter the smelly wetness issues i also like that 'they say' it's more quickly degradable and the new livery is at a house where they;d like to used the manure for their compost. My SecA won't have a big bed maybe an 8x8  so hoping to get away with a 1.5 bags per week where I was getting through 4/5 straw a week last winter.

If any of you have tried other wood chip brands which are the best?

Thank you


----------



## JenHunt (27 June 2011)

I've used it occasionally, but much prefer wood pellets. Megazorb sort of smells like wet dog, and that put me off quite a lot!


----------



## Hollie15 (27 June 2011)

I use Megazorb, over rubber matting to soak up worst of wee. For soaking up wet it is great, and mucking out is v easy, as when you brush it it kinda rolls up together (cant really explain it!!!) The only negative I would have is sometimes when I brush it about to re-spread it over my stable it can be dusty....don' know if anyone else has had this?


----------



## much-jittering (27 June 2011)

Ditto Martha - I used to freelance for somebody with a wet horse on a stable with naff flooring, and it all used to flow to the front but then the step was higher and it used to sit there in a puddle *yuck* They took to putting Megazorb under the area he always wee-ed of a shavings bed, and I really rated the job it did for them


----------



## lhotse (27 June 2011)

I find it's best used under a large flake shaving such as Bedmax.  The Bedmax stops the bed from moving around so much, and the Megasorb absorbs the wet that the Bedmax doesn't. I switched to this system from using normal woodshavings and found that I was saving money. I took the wet out about every five days, and the bed stayed dry on top and didn't smell at all.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (27 June 2011)

I agree with lhotse, it is better used with shavings rather than just on its own, but very, very absorbent and perfect for wet horses.


----------



## eggs (27 June 2011)

Tried it with a very wet horse on rubber mats. Quite liked it but got through rather a lot of it each week.  Swapped to wood pellets and find them much more economical.


----------

